# Hmmmm



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

Still trying to grab this genetics thing..... am I right in thinking that my baby mouse that is double banded ... from broken parents .. is not really double banded but broken? just a pure fluke thing.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Can you post a photo? But yes, from two broken parents it can't be banded, as banded is a dominant gene and broken is recessive. There isn't a gene that causes 'double banded' with regularity that I'm aware of anyway (it does occur but it isn't bred for).


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

will try to get a pic up asap


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

he is the mouse at the back with a small headspot will try to upload another of him can someone tell me what colour he is too please? ... thanks not a good shot of his markings I know.


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

He is the one trying to leg it ....... heh .... heh.


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

dad










mum


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd like to know that too as I have some like that but sorry to say they are petshop mice, and in my naivety bred from them :roll: got some stunning BT's from them though (dad was BT). Breeders mice from now on me thinks  Pet shop mice just dont fair so good with having babies and dont seem to recover as well 

They look really cute dangermouse


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Mum looks just like my Maggie small spot on her head as well


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Dad looks like a broken and mum is either a bad banded or broken. I think your baby could possibly be a banded with white spotting, or it could be a broken. The baby looks to be chocolate.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

I need to be more bold, I nearly said chocolate :roll:


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

he ... he .... thanks for the info mouse breeder and angelmouse.


----------

